# would love to install chair rail



## cchin (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi all! New here, and glad I found you. We just bought a house that's a bit of a fixer, so I'll probably be around quite a bit.

Anyway, here's my question-- I love the character chair rail brings to a room and would like to install, but will I also need to put up crown molding? Will it look weird to have chair rail and not have crown molding? Not sure if both will fit in our budget.

Thank you!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I personally do not think you necessarily need both and sometimes crown molding can overpower a low-ceiling room in a contemporary house. If you wanted something along the ceiling how about something like picture frame molding instead? Would that fit the budget?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Adding chair rail does not require adding crown. In my opinion adding a picture frame molding instead of crown is not the best idea. No offense to the poster's idea. Crown is Crown, flat molding is flat molding.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

We have a chair rail in our kitchen and no crwon molding and it looks fine. We did one color on the bottom and then about 2-3 shades lighter on top. I came out great. All of our trim in the house is white so we painted the chair rail white too.


----------

